# Jake Brakes



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

We were told we should get Jake Brakes that it is a night and day difference. Just wondering if anyone has them. Any opinions.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I assume you mean an exhaust brake?

I don't have one, but there are some on here that do. If it wouldn't have such a high $$$ to add on, I would have it also. It's a tough bullet to bite when it's not on from factory....

Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I have heard the same. Very good add on, but the cheapest I have found is a Banks setup for over $1100 and I have been told the factory Dodge setup is the way to go, which I hear is nearer to $2000. I will have one when I can afford it or find a reliable deal on a used setup.

Check some of the forums and you get a lot of feedback.

Jim


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I think this is what you're looking for and it's a lot less than the dealer price. I have no idea of how hard it is to install but it's probably not too bad.

https://www.dodgeparts.com/product_info.php/cPath/33_155/products_id/1702

Another possible source for a cheaper Jacobs brake.

http://www.turbodieselregister.com/forums/5-9l-engine-transmissions-2003-2007/202909-cummins-jacobs-exhaust-brake-price-reduction.html


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

MJRey said:


> I think this is what you're looking for and it's a lot less than the dealer price. I have no idea of how hard it is to install but it's probably not too bad.
> 
> https://www.dodgeparts.com/product_info.php/cPath/33_155/products_id/1702
> 
> ...


Yeah that is a good price for those. Unfortunately they are not for my application. 04.5-05 are manual trans only and 06-07 are both manual and auto. Auto for the earlier years are more.

Jim


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Love my PacBrake. Found it for 1060 online and Pac was giving a 100 rebate at the time bringing it to 960. Installed myself in about 6 hours.

Works just like the factory Jacobs brake except the butterfly is activated by compressed air not vacuum. Gives me onboard air for my rear airbags as well.

I am guessing you have the early 07 with the 5.9. If you have the 6.7 you already have exhaust brake capability from the factory.

Moving to Montana next week and am glad I have it in for the mountains.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

The Banks Speed Brake is the way to go...the exhaust brakes don't hold a candle to reversing the vanes in the turbo. But, your truck must have a VVT turbo. I've had exhaust brakes and was skeptical about the speed brake but I've never experienced anything like it. I know Fleece performance makes one for the duramax and may now have them for others but for $1200 you get a whole lot more control with Banks. Not to mention you can run guages thru the mini computer, control an optional tuner and set levels on the fly(which I don't own a Banks), but the overall control I like. Not to mention it's all plug and play. Lots of money but I feel much more at ease if my wife takes the truck and trailer with the kids now. She can set the "cruise" control going down on the brake and it will hold the truck where ever she sets it, not to mention it will not downshift and throw the rpm's above 3K like it would do with normal T/H mode. If you use it empty and put it on manual mode, low setting, it will practically put you thru the windshield slowing the truck down...but if slippery and the computer senses wheel slip it will lessen the braking force...I don't think the exhaust brakes can touch that technology.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got the factory exhaust brake on my Dodge. It is truly awesome. It uses the variable-vane turbo as a brake, so it's not technically a "Jake Brake," but it is an exhaust brake. If I turn it on, it starts braking at a low level as soon as I let off the throttle (as long as the RPMs are above about 1000). This is great for decending hills at a nice constant speed without using the service brakes. In tow/haul mode, I can also slow down much faster if I want. I just let off the gas and tap the service brakes. It automatically knows I want to slow to a stop and it immediately starts much more agressive braking, down shifting gears automatically and applying the full exhaust brake. It will stop my whole rig really quickly. If I don't want to slow down that agressively, I just lightly apply the throttle and it shuts down the exhaust braking sequence. So if I'm getting off an exit or slowing down for a toll booth, I just let off the gas and lightly tap the service brakes and it automatically slows my whole rig down to about 20 mph - in a hurry! It shuts off once my RPMs go below about 1000 and then I just apply the service brakes at the very end if I need to come to a full stop. I guarantee it's going to be a long time before I need new brakes on this truck and my trailer because I hardly use them unless I'm driving at low speeds. I absolutely love this feature. It's one of the main reasons I went with the Dodge/Cummins. Besides that, it just sounds cool to have an exhaust brake hammering away like a semi when you slow down! Oh- and it also helps the engine warm up much faster on cold days.

JD


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just a question... are you guys not happy with the tow haul trans braking with the Dodges???

With my truck I was never really wanting for more as the trans was always able to keep things under control and that was with ~12k lbs on the back.

Of course I can understand what JD was saying, and that seems a logical reason to have one....









Maybe someday I'll have to test out a Dodge with the exhast brake and see what the difference is....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have been satisfied with the performance of the Tow/Haul mode on my Dodge when hauling. I also seldom have to hit the brakes on the down sides of the mountains. When I crest the top I set the cruise control for 10 mph less then what I feel is a safe speed and then engine and transmission downshifts and stays locked up as soon as the speed goes 5 mph over with no throttle input. I would love a exhaust brake system but for now I am happy with the way the engine and transmission are programmed to operate.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Just a question... are you guys not happy with the tow haul trans braking with the Dodges???
> 
> With my truck I was never really wanting for more as the trans was always able to keep things under control and that was with ~12k lbs on the back.
> 
> ...


Nathan,

I'm completely happy with the standard tow/haul transmission braking on my Dodge for smooth hill descents. In that situation, the exhaust brake is just an added layer that allows you to have better input and control without needing to use your service brakes as much (say someone in front of you is varying their speeds, etc). You also don't need to worry as much about setting the cruise control and using the transmission braking at all unless you want to because you can slow or even stop the rig at any time by just letting off the gas or lightly pushing the brakes when the exhaust brake is on. The new Dodge tranny is also like an Allison with 6 speeds and a +/- button on the shifter, so you can easily adjust your speed with the tranny.

Where the exhaust brake really helps though is quickly slowing or stopping the whole rig, especially from highway speed, without solely relying on your service brakes. It's a piece of cake to stop even really heavy loads. You should definitely go test one out. Put the truck in tow/haul mode when you're testing it, so you can feel it helping to stop you from highway speed. Just be aware that the braking will be much less aggressive if you're just driving the truck by itself. The exhaust brake builds back pressure and brakes best at high RPMs. With a heavy load behind you pushing the truck and keeping the RPMs up is when it really shines.

JD


----------

